# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Porodiljni i roditeljski dopust

## Involved_partner

Drage sve,

Draga i ja uskoro očekujemo bebu, ako sve prođe oke negdje sredinom ožujka 2022. Zanima me koliko ranije je potrebno krenuti u proceduru za roditeljski dopust kojeg ću koristiti? Gdje sve moramo ići, kome se javiti da ostvarimo sva prava na porodoljnom (6mj)i roditeljski (4+4mj).

----------


## Beti3

Ako su mama i tata zaposleni, nakon rodiljnog dopusta, mogu koristiti 4 mama 4 tata, ili jedan 6, drugi 2 mjeseca roditeljski To se rješava na HZZOu kad beba napuni oko 5 mjeseci. Tata treba i na svom radnom mjestu traziti odobrenje za korištenje roditeljskog, najmanje 30 dana prije željenog datuma.
Ako mama nije zaposlena, ona koristi 12 mjeseci, tata ništa.

----------

